# Macanudo Gold Label Duke of York Cigar Review - Coors Light of Cigars



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

You've found the Coors light of cigars. 
Pros: Quality construction, good draw and even burn.
Cons: Perhaps the most bland smoke out there. Not w...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Gold Label Duke of York Cigar Review - Coors Light of Cigars


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

You've found the Coors light of cigars. 
Pros: Quality construction, good draw and even burn.
Cons: Perhaps the most bland smoke out there. Not w...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Gold Label Duke of York Cigar Review - Coors Light of Cigars


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Pros: Finely constructed. Good draw. Even burn. White ash.
Cons: Perhaps the most bland cigar at this price point.
In a word: Unremarkable.
Best...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Gold Label Duke of York Cigar Review - Coors Light of Cigars


----------

